# limits of stock gto for drag application



## greased (Jun 11, 2008)

Im currently researching upgrades for my GTO. I plan on it being a 10 sec car, which may seem like a high goal but its a 2-3 year goal. Anyways, ive been looking at going twin-turbo specifically the APS TT kit. My questions for the fellow forumers is i what goes wrong when you push 700 rwhp in a GTO?
clutch?
Transmission?
Pistons? (looking at 14 psi when all said and done)
MAF? (will scaling it work if it pegs)
drivetrain? (am i going to be breaking axles if i do hook?)
feel free to add other things i missed 
its a 2005 ls2 btw.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

greased said:


> Im currently researching upgrades for my GTO. I plan on it being a 10 sec car, which may seem like a high goal but its a 2-3 year goal. Anyways, ive been looking at going twin-turbo specifically the APS TT kit. My questions for the fellow forumers is i what goes wrong when you push 700 rwhp in a GTO?
> clutch?
> Transmission?
> Pistons? (looking at 14 psi when all said and done)
> ...


The clutch will go before anything

YouTube - Jan 8 2005 730 SAE RWHP 2005 Procharged GTO Dyno Run

That guy made 730rwhp with his OEM GTO motor. I seen alot of GTOs in the 500-600rwhp range with no problems but really have not seen many in the 700rwhp range. One guy I talked to on from LS1 Forum is making 646rwhp on his OEM 2004 GTO motor with a procharger and it has been that way for 15,000 miles with no problems. I would suggest forging the motor and not taking a chance at making that much power. It can be done, but your on borrowed timed. It also all depeneds on your tuner. Good luck :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck. it's very hard but not impossible to go 10 sec but it will be even harder with a M6. just throwing power at it ain't gonna do it. besides the motor you need serious rubber in the back and you'll have a hard time getting it to fit back there. the IRS makes it a great track/street car but it isn't the best platform for dragging. so... motor mounts, stiffened tranny mount, beefed suspension, clutch, shifter, drive shaft, stubs and axles for starters but a complete rear swap for a solid rear end, wheel tubs and an automatic swap with stall would be the best route. BTW i'd pitch the MAF and go speed density too


----------

